# Orlando area Dec 20-27, 2015



## ChameleonFamily (Nov 21, 2015)

Family of four looking for a place to stay over the Christmas Holidays, preferably a two bedroom unit with full kitchen and laundry in unit, but will consider one bedroom with pullout.


----------



## travelplanner75 (Dec 16, 2015)

Are you still looking?


----------



## am1 (Dec 16, 2015)

Bonnet Creek would work?


----------

